# AK-47 ban



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just saw the news about the administration's new ban on the importation of Russian weapons. I also hear that the Saigas and AK-47s are really getting expensive. I have mine on consignment and just may raise a the price tomorrow.

The question is will they also stop the ammo from be imported?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you have a link to an article?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So far no, ammo still at a good price and quanity and the price on rifles seems to be dropping a little if you shop around.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ammo still is cheap enough and I haven't had any problem getting it. I have seen the Russian made AK prices go up somewhat
but the AK's made in other countries seem to be right where they were before this started. I looked at some Saiga 12 shotguns
last night and they were about 40% higher in price than what I paid for one a few years ago.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The news article:

NRA-ILA | Obama Administration Bans Import of Popular Russian Firearms

The Saiga 7.62x39 I bought for $500.00 a couple of years ago is now selling for $675.00 as of last month. I expect it to be higher pretty soon...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ammo has not been at a good price sense Clinton was in office.
That said Not to be mean but I have my Russian made AK47 out away and plenty of clone just in case.
Obama will use any excuse any trick to ban weapons of any kind.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That happened around the time the airliner was shot down. Sanctions against the importation of products made by certain named Russian corporations. The makers of Saiga were on that list. The Sanctions were basically meaning less to the Russians but allowed the current occupant of the White House crow about being tough with Russia and stick it to the second amendment at the same time. No downside to this as afar as the Obama administration is concerned. I have heard conflicting stories about ammo. Stack it high, stack it deep, stack what you can. They have stopped the cheap 5.45 x 39 76n? ammo though. The prices on it have gone up significantly. The AK Forum has several threads dealing with this. Russian Arms Sanctions Question... and About the new sanctions


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ajk1941 said:


> The news article:
> 
> NRA-ILA | Obama Administration Bans Import of Popular Russian Firearms
> 
> The Saiga 7.62x39 I bought for $500.00 a couple of years ago is now selling for $675.00 as of last month. I expect it to be higher pretty soon...


Thanks,


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheap WASR - paid 350 for rifle and goodies. Been offered nearly double since Colorado and Newtown


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

My question for OP is why are you selling, these are just going to get harder to buy?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, Saiga and Izmash rifles are probably never coming back. The good news is: Big deal! Screw the Russkies. I like the Yugoslavian, Romanian, Bulgarian, Chinese, Egyptian and Polish rifles better anyway. I guarantee that an American company will rush to fill the void. I can't think of a solid American AK 47 but it's coming. Until then I will just relax and enjoy my Pap rifles.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking to sell because I have my eye on a Ruger Mini 30. Not as much fun to shoot, but more accurate in time of need.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> Looking to sell because I have my eye on a Ruger Mini 30. Not as much fun to shoot, but more accurate in time of need.


Mini 30 is a nice rifle
I tried to buy one but it turned into a bidding war to quickly.

Sorry if my question seemed nosey, I was just curious if you had a issue with your AK.
I should have framed the question better.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A Few Trains Of Thought On This.
I Have Shot Mac 90 Ak'S SKS All Rattle Traps Compared To A Reasonable Ar. It Used To Be That You Could Buy An SKS For 90 Dollars. And An AK For Half Of An AR. Now An AK Is The Cost Of An AR. No Hard Decision Their.

Unintended Good Consequence To Perceived Limit Or ban On AK. Drive The Panic Purchase To Buy Semi Standardized Weaponry In The General Public. Remember Over Four Hundred Thousand AR Style Rifles Per Year Sold During The Obama Administration. If You Were In Charge And Perceived A Huge Default On Your Debts To Foreign Entity Might Encourage Invasion. Continued Scare ****ers Is Better Than Giving Them Away.

Remember Pennsylvanian Alone Is The Fifth Largest Army On Opening Day Of Gun Season. Four States Add Up To The Largest Army In The World.

Discouraging Wealth Transfer To Your Enemy Is The First Rule After Kill The Tickets. I Believe In Capitalism. However Making An Enemy Rich Or Providing Them With Finding Is Foolish. We As A Country Should Not Spend A Red Cent On Russia.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Pennsylvania may be the 5th army, but , are they fighters?
There is a huge difference.
A lot of hunters would never use their rifles for anything other than hunting!!


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Mini 30 is a nice rifle
> I tried to buy one but it turned into a bidding war to quickly.
> 
> Sorry if my question seemed nosey, I was just curious if you had a issue with your AK.
> I should have framed the question better.


No Offense taken.

For some reason people are fascinated with the way this gun looks and sounds when you shoot it. I'm selling the AK because when the kids visit they and their friends all want to shoot it. All that fun shooting usually cost me 30 to 90 rounds of ammo and nobody but me seems to enjoy policing the area for all those steel casings... I don't believe there will be that much interest in a Mini-30.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

tango said:


> Pennsylvania may be the 5th army, but , are they fighters?
> There is a huge difference.
> A lot of hunters would never use their rifles for anything other than hunting!!


Go hang out into any bar in the rural part of PA on a Friday or Saturday night then come back and report if we fight or not. All kidding aside, as long as people anywhere are not hungry and do not feel they have nothing to loose will complain and gripe but not revolt. Many of the young people here go into the service because of the values here. Philadelphia and Pittsburgh are a bit different, seen in the way they vote. I live in a one of the 30 counties in the US that has the highest gun ownership rate. 3 of the 30 counties are here in PA. Take a Gander at America?s Most Heavily Armed Counties. The Ones That Aren?t on the Map Might Surprise You | TheBlaze.com


----------

